# European Style Architecture in Mexico (Spanish Colonial to Present Day)



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

European style architecture in Mexico from Spanish Colonial to present day.

*Temple and ex-Convent of San Pedro and San Pablo, Teposcolula, Oaxaca*

Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


Teposcolula Oaxaca by karel5, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Exconvento Dominico de Yanhuitlan, Oaxaca*


Yanhuitlan by cp_oliver, on Flickr


Yacundaa and Teposcolula - Casey by neh_oaxaca_2011, on Flickr


Yacundaa and Teposcolula - Casey by neh_oaxaca_2011, on Flickr


Yacundaa and Teposcolula - Casey by neh_oaxaca_2011, on Flickr


Yanhuitlan north entrance by Roberta Christie, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palacio de Bellas Artes, Mexico City*


Palacio De Bellas Artes by rodvictoria, on Flickr


Palacio De Bellas Artes by rodvictoria, on Flickr


Palacio de Bellas Artes by Threthny, on Flickr


Palacio de Bellas Artes by Threthny, on Flickr


Palacio de Bellas Artes by urbanwonder, on Flickr


Palacio de Bellas Artes by Angel Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cathedral of Our Lady of the Assumption, Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


Oaxaca Cathedral by Amit M., on Flickr


Oaxaca 019 by jfraser, on Flickr


South facade of the Cathedral Of Oaxaca by Halogenure, on Flickr


Side of cathedral by Scott's Foto Café, on Flickr


Oaxaca Church by epmd, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Templo de Santo Tomas, Ixtlan de Juarez, Oaxaca*


Untitled by Alberto Quiñones, on Flickr


Ixtlan church side entrance by Roberta Christie, on Flickr


Untitled by larry&flo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Edit.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cathedral Of Zacatecas, Zacatecas*


Downtown Zacatecas by DietzCL, on Flickr


DSC_9661 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


Cathedral Zacatecas by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


Cathedral in Zacatecas 4 by polly gonzalez, on Flickr


Zacatecas 013 by Pablo Aburto, on Flickr


Cathedral by nicksaltman, on Flickr


The Cathedral by StevenMiller, on Flickr


IMG_1401 by marvin174211, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Capilla del Patrocinio, Cerro de la Bufa, Zacatecas*


Iglesia en el Cerro de la Bufa, Zacatecas by Christian y Sergio, on Flickr


Iglesia en el Cerro de la Bufa, Zacatecas by Christian y Sergio, on Flickr


La Bufa church by BenjaminB99, on Flickr


Zacatecas - La Capilla de la Virgen del Patrocinio 4 by El Gregein, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Queretaro aqueduct, Queretaro*


OLD AQUEDUCT OF QUERETARO by MDIANEM, on Flickr


Aqueduct by sicarter, on Flickr


The Aqueduct by Jartweb, on Flickr


Architecture by Gordon E Neilson, on Flickr


IMG_7130 by philippebierny, on Flickr


IMG_6053 by philippebierny, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cathedral of Zamora, Michoacan*


T outside Zamora cathedral, Mexico by james_littlewood, on Flickr


Santuario Guadalupano (Catedral Inconclusa) en Zamora by Nawre, on Flickr


Catedral de Zamora by Jesús Cornejo, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palacio de Gobierno, Monterrey, Nuevo Leon*


Palacio de Gobierno by Ignatius244, on Flickr


Palacio de Cantera by CeciCasas, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno, NL by charliepg, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno by ENFOCUS Carlos Javier, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno Nuevo León by rafachapa, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno Nuevo León - Monterrey by jorgeavilam, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno by Christian y Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Gaudalupe church, Zacatecas*


zacatecas, iglesia de Guadalupe by ed20056516, on Flickr


Church at Cerro La Bufa by purelight photo, on Flickr


Fachada by Vladimir García, on Flickr


Fachada by Dre.Ash, on Flickr


Guadalupe, Zactecas by ingemmh, on Flickr


Guadalupe, Zacatecas by ingemmh, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*San Agustin Church, Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


Iglesia de San Agustin (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Oaxaca church by grahamc99, on Flickr


Templo de San Agustín by JBF mx, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Agustin (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


San Agustin by planeta, on Flickr


San Agustin Church by planeta, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Agustin (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Agustin (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Templo de San Felipe Neri, Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


SanFelipeNeri0002.JPG by flurryofsmoke, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


SanFelipeNeri0003.JPG by flurryofsmoke, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Iglesia de San Felipe Neri (Ciudad de Oaxaca) Estado de Oaxaca,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Parroquia de la Santísima Concepción, Jerez, Zacatecas*


Jeréz Zacatecas by teacherjoseluis, on Flickr


Jerez Cathedral by P Velasco, on Flickr


Jerez, Zacatecas by ophelias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Catedral San Felipe Neri, Queretaro, Queretaro*


Catedral San Felipe Neri (Santiago de Queretaro) Estado de Queretaro,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral San Felipe Neri (Santiago de Queretaro) Estado de Queretaro,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral San Felipe Neri (Santiago de Queretaro) Estado de Queretaro,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral San Felipe Neri (Santiago de Queretaro) Estado de Queretaro,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral San Felipe Neri (Santiago de Queretaro) Estado de Queretaro,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral San Felipe Neri (Santiago de Queretaro) Estado de Queretaro,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Casa de los Perros, Guadalajara, Jalisco*


Casa de los Perros by raulmacias, on Flickr


Casa de los Perros, Avenida Alcalde, Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


Casa de los Perros by raulmacias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palacio de Gobierno, Guadalajara, Jalisco*


Palacio de Gobierno, Guadalara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno by Psychictoad, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno, Guadalara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno, Guadalara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


Palacio de Gobierno, Guadalajara  by sftrajan, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas, Quiosco y Palacio de Gobierno, Guadalara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*View of Guanajuato, Guanajuato*


Guanajuato by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Guanajuato by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Guanajuato by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*some views of Morelia, Michoacan*


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán by aljuarez, on Flickr


Catedral de Morelia by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> *Cathedral Of Zacatecas, Zacatecas*
> 
> 
> Cathedral in Zacatecas 4 by polly gonzalez, on Flickr


Wow, my goodness. I guess this is where brilliance and insanity meet each other!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Templo de San Cayetano, Guanajuato, Guanajuato*


templo de San Cayetano by S0Cal, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano by NuZivanCut, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano. Guanajuato. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano de Valencia by isra.jaimes, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano. Guanajuato. by rodrigo_hdz, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano, Guanajuato by twiga_swala, on Flickr


templo de San Cayetano by S0Cal, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Templo de San Cayetano by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Dome of La Valenciana by orange27, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ex Templo de San Agustin, Zacatecas, Zacatecas*


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Templo de San Agustín,Zacatecas,Zacatecas,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


ex-convento San Agustin, Zac. by _Shade of Blue, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Catedral de Merida, Yucatan*


Catedral de Mérida by alexispz, on Flickr


Catedral de Mérida (San Ildefonso) Mérida,Estado de Yucatán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral de Mérida (San Ildefonso) Mérida,Estado de Yucatán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral de Mérida (San Ildefonso) Mérida,Estado de Yucatán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral de Mérida (San Ildefonso) Mérida,Estado de Yucatán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Catedral de Mérida (San Ildefonso) Mérida,Estado de Yucatán,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

no comments? 

positive or negative comments welcomed.


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you happen to have pics or know the name of that church that is art nouveau-ish on the inside? It was featured on some program I saw called Joyas de Mexico but I don't recall the name.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Paper Ninja said:


> Do you happen to have pics or know the name of that church that is art nouveau-ish on the inside? It was featured on some program I saw called Joyas de Mexico but I don't recall the name.


no i dont, sorry


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palacio de Mineria, Mexico city*


Palacio de Minería by ismael villafranco, on Flickr


Palacio de Mineria by VISHAP, on Flickr


Palacio de Minería by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Palacio de Minería II by wulfrano, on Flickr


Palacio de Minería by laap mx, on Flickr


Palacio de Minería by ismael villafranco, on Flickr


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Paper Ninja said:


> Do you happen to have pics or know the name of that church that is art nouveau-ish on the inside? It was featured on some program I saw called Joyas de Mexico but I don't recall the name.


are you talking about the "Palace of Fine Arts?"


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> no comments?
> 
> positive or negative comments welcomed.


I am so shocked at seeing the beauty of these churches/buildings that it's hard to explain. How much workmanship, hours of effort, and love must've gone into building today's Mexico's architectural heritage and patrimony. It's astounding. 

I reccomend that you post one picture per post, slowly so that you give people a chance to comment and not be overwhelmed by so many pictures. 

Thank you so much for this thread, really a treasure trove! 

:cheers:


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

CF221 said:


> are you talking about the "Palace of Fine Arts?"


No it was a church.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

CF221 said:


> I am so shocked at seeing the beauty of these churches/buildings that it's hard to explain. How much workmanship, hours of effort, and love must've gone into building today's Mexico's architectural heritage and patrimony. It's astounding.
> 
> I reccomend that you post one picture per post, slowly so that you give people a chance to comment and not be overwhelmed by so many pictures.
> 
> ...


you're welcome, glad you can enjoy this thread!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Aerial view of Guanajuato, Guanajuato*


Guanajuato. by NRC FRS, on Flickr


Guanajuato from Above by magnusvk, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Tepotzotlán aqueduct, State of Mexico*


Mexico - Arcos del Sitio - All 4 Levels of Arches of Highest Aqueduct in World by ramalama_22, on Flickr


aqueduct in Tepotzotlan by Drpoulette, on Flickr


Arcos del Sitio - The Aqueduct from Above by ramalama_22, on Flickr


Arcos del Sitio - Arches Marching Up Hill by ramalama_22, on Flickr


Arcos del Sitio - Second Group of Arches by ramalama_22, on Flickr


Arcos del Sitio - Lowest 2 Levels of Arches by ramalama_22, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ wow!! is incredible!!! it is from the colonial era?? I didn't thought they had built so big structures like this...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

yes it is, and me neither lol


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

for what you need comments ?


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Guanajuato is beautiful O.O....


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> for what you need comments ?


so it doesnt get cluttered with pictures.


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Paper Ninja said:


> Do you happen to have pics or know the name of that church that is art nouveau-ish on the inside? It was featured on some program I saw called Joyas de Mexico but I don't recall the name.


I found it! It's interior seems a bit less art nouveau than I remember.

*Iglesia de San Antonio -Aguascalientes*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18092522








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5625699377/in/set-72157626388548919









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb/4492290460/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb/4492293650/








http://www.crivasart.org/fh_pages/aguascalientes_queretaro.htm

Whole mess of pics here..http://www.flickriver.com/groups/congregaciondesanantonio/pool/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> so it doesnt get cluttered with pictures.


oh ok , thanks for the pics


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Cathedral of Valladolid, Yucatan*


Catedral de Valladolid (San Gervasio o San Servacio) Valladolid,Estado de Yucatán)México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr









My image.









My image.









My image.









My image.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

no entiendo por que estas catedrales en yucatan tienes un aspecto antiguo si no son muy antiguas


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

i dont know, what are they suppose to look like?

PS english is the preferred language in this forum


----------



## lukas19 (Sep 3, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> no entiendo por que estas catedrales en yucatan tienes un aspecto antiguo si no son muy antiguas


Pues la catedral de Valladolid se comenzó a construir en 1543 y 
la catedral de Mérida es la más antigua de América continental.

Saludos


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Basilica de la Soledad, Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


Basilica Menor de Nuestra Señora de la Soledad,Oaxaca,Mexico by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Basilica Menor de Nuestra Señora de la Soledad,Oaxaca,Mexico by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Basilica de la Soledad by hunger artist, on Flickr


Basilica Menor Nuestra Señora de la Soledad (Ciudad de Oaxaca) México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Basilica de la Soledad by MDB 28, on Flickr


Basilica de la Soledad by MDB 28, on Flickr


Basilica Menor Nuestra Señora de la Soledad (Ciudad de Oaxaca) México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

The cathedral of Valladolid in Yucatan is one of my favourite churches.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*View of Zacatecas, Zacatecas*


Zacatecas-44 by Nomade Moderne, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Templo de San Francisco, San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosi*


San Luis Potosi 39 by mixedeyes, on Flickr


San Luis Potosi 41 by mixedeyes, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Templo de San Francisco (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi, México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen, San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosi*


IMG_4804a by kawilson, on Flickr


IMG_4805a by kawilson, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


San Luis Potosi church detail 2 by mixedeyes, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Ex Convento de Nuestra Señora del Carmen (San Luis Potosi) Estado de San Luis Potosi,México by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Aqueduct of Morelia, Michoacan*


Aqueducto de Morelia by sincretic, on Flickr


Morelia, Mexico by The Pathless Woods, on Flickr


acueducto / aqueduct by vivalabiblioteca, on Flickr


Aqueduct in Morelia by wachendorfia, on Flickr


butterfly trip 060 by schmerlerj, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

can someone please help identify this two churches?


Mexican Church by john-trautschold, on Flickr


Mexican Church by barbilynn12, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza", Mexico City*


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Pilar "La Enseñanza" Cuauhtémoc,Ciudad de México. by Catedrales e Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

Amazing photos... just AMAZING. Please keep this great work coming.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Biblioteca Iberoamericana Octavio Paz, Guadalajara, Jalisco*


Biblioteca Iberoamericana Octavio Paz,Centro Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


Biblioteca Iberoamericana "Octavio Paz" by predsprowl, on Flickr


Biblioteca iberoamericana by Gby., on Flickr


Former Jesuit college of Santo Tomás de Aquino, now Biblioteca Iberoamericana  by sftrajan, on Flickr


Biblioteca Iberoamericana Octavio Paz, Guadalajara Mexico by RivasLlamas, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> can someone please help identify this two churches?
> this is the Yuriria's _convento_
> 
> Mexican Church by barbilynn12, on Flickr


The Yuriria's _Convento_ it's one of the most impressive and oldest churches in Mexico; *it was built around 1550* In Guanajuato by the agustinians


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

wow!

with the DF and the amount of beautiful colonial cities/towns with lovely architecture, Mexico is sort of like a slice of Europe, but much cheaper and closer to me  

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

yeah pretty cheap and insanely intricate.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Anyone else want to add good Quality Pictures that are credited?


----------

